# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Karvis

## Pulgas

*... Y
que
cumplas
muchos
más!*
 :Party:  :Party: *  *

----------


## Spes

Feliz Cumpleaños Karvis! Espero que lo pases muy bien hoy!

----------


## Ming

Carlosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  sssssssssssssssssssssssssssss...

Felicidades  :Smile1: 


A ver cuando te vuelves a venir a Barcelona, que se te echa de menos :(

----------


## Ritxi

Muchas felicidades!!



 :302:   :302:   :302:

----------


## karvis

Muchas gracias por las felicitaciones¡¡¡

Es un detalle, os lo agradezco de veras

----------


## Moss

Felicidades Karvis. De vez en cuando se echa de menos leerte. 

Un abrazo y que cuuuumplaaasss muuuchooos máááááássss...

----------


## mago alcala

Muchas felicidades Carlos. No sabia lo del cumple. Yo tambien soy de junio. Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## S. Alexander

Vaya hombre, ni idea de lo del cumple, ¡¡¡muchas felicidades!!!

----------


## Iban

Felicidades atrasadas para Karvis, y aleatorias para Alcalá.

Con Karvis, ya estoy al día con todas las felicitaciones.

----------

